# Amber Corners



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm posting this for Jingjing because he can't post it. He took some orange krylon stained glass spray paint and painted the corners orange. They look redish in the pics but are more orange in person. 

With the lights off.









With the lights on.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Dont like the clear ones?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Gump said:


> *Dont like the clear ones? *



like my post earlier' about JDM for the b13 '' its a JDM look i guess....

like the 90-95 ciivcs have AMBER corners and they are the JDM style and the b14's have hard to find AMBER corners for the JDM look so im guessing ....... this gonna be the MOD it ur self JDM look for the b13' instead of the orange bulb its ORANGE corner.....

and where will i be able to purchase the stained glass spray i've lookd relly every where in my town i cant find it !!!!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

He bought it through www.dickblick.com ,its an art supply store online. Others have found it at Michaels Craft Store, but we checked there and they didn't have it. I think he ended up paying right around $10 for the 6oz can.


edit: here is the actual link for the paint. its the stained glass not the frosted one

http://www.dickblick.com/zz014/07/products.asp?param=0&ig_id=3495


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

kinda looks like an audi, with those dark amber corners, i like it though


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *He bought it through www.dickblick.com ,its an art supply store online. Others have found it at Michaels Craft Store, but we checked there and they didn't have it. I think he ended up paying right around $10 for the 6oz can.
> 
> 
> edit: here is the actual link for the paint. its the stained glass not the frosted one
> ...


he paid toooo much for the paint. micheal's crafts has it and it's on clearance for a $1. got my homemade jdm corners for $1 + .08 cents tax lolz

Ben


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i was looking into getting amber corners...can someone photochop them for me? ::cough:: james ::cough::


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

heres a thread from when i did it a while back...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23820


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

There's a guy over at the SR20DE Forums selling JDM B13 amber corners. His name is 93 blackbird, i think he was asking 60 bucks a pr. for them...


----------

